
Why free software really isn't (and shouldn't be) free - darkduck
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/l5jmg/why_free_software_really_isnt_and_shouldnt_be_free/
======
thetrollfeeder
darkduck you've already submitted this blogspam to hacker news at least 3
times previously. Please at least at some new blogspam.

